# Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo vs Mathews Chill R



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Imo.....they're not even in the same league. I have a Carbon Spyder Turbo on the way......


----------



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

I did (not the carbon spyder turbo, but the carbon spider). 
I have shot mathews bows (a lot of them) since I bought my first one back in 2000. this is my first year not shooting mathews as my main bow (i'm shooting a pse) - I say that to say I'm not necessarily brand loyal, but I'm also definitely one who openly bashes mathews...

so with that said, I shot the carbon spyder and the chill r yesterday. I loved the carbon spider. I've never really like hoyt cams until the rkt cams and the new cams are an improvement over those (smoother transition and longer valley). The bow was dead at the shot (no stabilizer), held well, and I love the feel of the carbon riser (both when hunting in the cold and at the shot)... I think my next bow will either be a pse supra with DC cams or a carbon sypder 34.

the chill r was a nice bow, the draw was decent, the wall was the typical monster/mr series (pretty soft), some vibration at the shot - not a bad bow. 

there is no contest in my opinion, but the hoyt is a few hundred dollars more. my encouragement to anyone looking at those two bows (or any bow for that matter) would be go shoot as many as possible. what I like/prefer in a bow and what you like might be completely different.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Never understood these threads. The ONLY ONLY ONLY way for you to decide which is better for you is to SHOOT THEM BOTH! Find a way to shoot the Hoyt.
Closed


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

You are exactly right they are not even close the Hoyt is way smoother in every thing draw is smoother, valley is better and it is quieter, My cousin is a hard core Mathews guy and I admit I am a Hoyt guy but even he said that there was no comparison. You will pay more for the Hoyt but if you will shop around you will find out it will only be about $250 diff. JMO but Mathews have lived off their early 2000's bows success and now just about everyone has caught and past them. By the way I thought the Hoyt Faktor was better in every way and that is why I ordered a Hoyt Faktor and my cousin left with the Carbon Spyder. JMO but that is what we did.



Wonderboy said:


> Imo.....they're not even in the same league. I have a Carbon Spyder Turbo on the way......


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

To me the Faktor and Carbon Spyder shoot very close (same cam but CS might have a slight edge in residual vibe which is very minimal on both). I shot the Chill R today and it draws smooth. But the back wall is very spongy compared to the CS. I can not remember the exact numbers but the Chill R was right at IBO when you calculated out for 28" draw and CS was about 2fps over. The Carbon Spyder stacks up a little quicker than the Chill R but both are smooth over all. The Chill R is a little faster than CS but not any faster than the CS Turbo. I personally would choose the CS and this is from a guy that wanted to like the Mathews more. I would shot them both even if you have to drive an hour or two the find a CS.


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


haha is this guy serious? he is brand loyal to Mathews he is a hater on hoyt himself hes jealous his brand came out with 2 of the pretty much same bow with same cams because they had nothing on hoyt or pse or bear archery.... I am brand loyal to bear but I really liked the helim that Mathews had and the z7... that being said the carbon spyder turbo is amazing I went and shot it at my scheels I walked in there thinking the turbo would be louder and have more vibration but no it was just as quite as the carbon spyder and had no vibration ... some people say how much better does a 1400 dollar have to be to a 900 dollar bow to be worth it but ive found in archery (spot and stalk for me) you need the best you can get even if it is just a little bet better than the other bow and 500$ more its still worth it for me.. all the Mathews guys are die hards and no one knows why ... go shoot them yourself you will be happy with the carbon turbo


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandford98 said:


> haha is this guy serious? he is brand loyal to Mathews he is a hater on hoyt himself hes jealous his brand came out with 2 of the pretty much same bow with same cams because they had nothing on hoyt or pse or bear archery.... I am brand loyal to bear but I really liked the helim that Mathews had and the z7... that being said the carbon spyder turbo is amazing I went and shot it at my scheels I walked in there thinking the turbo would be louder and have more vibration but no it was just as quite as the carbon spyder and had no vibration ... some people say how much better does a 1400 dollar have to be to a 900 dollar bow to be worth it but ive found in archery (spot and stalk for me) you need the best you can get even if it is just a little bet better than the other bow and 500$ more its still worth it for me.. all the Mathews guys are die hards and no one knows why ... go shoot them yourself you will be happy with the carbon turbo


Hahah your a trip.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

If price is an issue, how does the Faktor Turbo compare? Wouldn't that bow be comparable in cost?


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

I shot the faktor turbo as well and imo the carbon is worth it... it was a tad quitter .2 lbs lighter and it had a little smoother draw for some reason haven't figured out y yet they are same cam same poundage ... I orderd a hoyt carbon spyder turbo for 1450 black with 80 lb limbs blue airshox and grip and what ever else comes with that....


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Carbon spyder turbo smoother draw .Dead on the shoot ,no vibe .Oh and a good back wall.And I really don't think the chill r is faster .


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jaliv92 said:


> Carbon spyder turbo smoother draw .Dead on the shoot ,no vibe .Oh and a good back wall.And I really don't think the chill r is faster .


the chill isn't faster


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sandford98 said:


> the chill isn't faster


I didnt think it was .I shot one today nice bow but its not as quiet are vib free as the CST


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Price difference isn't an issue for me. Just want the bow that shoots better with me on the string. 

I will find a way to shoot the Hoyt but interested in people's opinions. Local shop has a 2014 Hoyt with the new cams in aluminum, just not the carbon. He also has the carbon 34 I think. Shooting both should give a decent idea of what to expect. 

Regardless will try to find one to shoot. If anyone knows of one or has a carbon turbo in Southern California drop me a pm. I am in San Diego and LA. 

Going to buy from my local shop as want to give him the business.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

There is NO WAY the Chill R is faster than the CST... Sorry bro, you must have a whole keg of cool aid at home!


----------



## destroyerb784 (Dec 21, 2011)

In a pigs ass the Chill is faster.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Deadeye1205 said:


> There is NO WAY the Chill R is faster than the CST... Sorry bro, you must have a whole keg of cool aid at home!


Not sure what the Carbon Turbo real world speed is but the Chill R is hitting above IBO according to the guys at my local shop about 4-5 fps faster than IBO.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

I can say no guy on here knows which on is faster lol.. You people make people asking for help hard. Grow up... Go shoot both if you can after either then throw price out the window and buy what fits you..


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

OP get the carbon spyder everyone has made up their mind for you.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

thencprince1515 said:


> Not sure what the Carbon Turbo real world speed is but the Chill R is hitting above IBO according to the guys at my local shop about 4-5 fps faster than IBO.


At spec draw length or actual measured draw length?


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


Theres no way the Chillr is faster.....it's based on IBO ,and the Hoyt is based on ATA......Do your homework dude.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Shot them both the other day, always compare all top bows side by side and there is no competition between the carbon spyder and the chill r. Mathews has been slowly falling behind for the past two years and this one is no different. Mathews has been caught and surpassed. 


It wasn't just money that made Levi leave Mathews....


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> At spec draw length or actual measured draw length?


Not sure about that.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Chill also has the false draw length and IBO Mathews is famous for. Side by side, with everything being TRULY equal, the creed is not faster, in fact it would be reversed...



goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

This is correct...



djmaxwe said:


> You are exactly right they are not even close the Hoyt is way smoother in every thing draw is smoother, valley is better and it is quieter, My cousin is a hard core Mathews guy and I admit I am a Hoyt guy but even he said that there was no comparison. You will pay more for the Hoyt but if you will shop around you will find out it will only be about $250 diff. JMO but Mathews have lived off their early 2000's bows success and now just about everyone has caught and past them. By the way I thought the Hoyt Faktor was better in every way and that is why I ordered a Hoyt Faktor and my cousin left with the Carbon Spyder. JMO but that is what we did.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

None of your opinions mean anything, your faktor isn't better than a chill. Period. My chill ain't better than yours. All your doing is showing your a little fanboy. And therefore, I won't take either of you seriously. Lol


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

AND you want to justify paying 1400 for a bare bow. Lol a bare bow who's riser is either made in Italy or China. That's a fact, not a bash. Keep it up, you guys are real winners. Hahah


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> None of your opinions mean anything, your faktor isn't better than a chill. Period. My chill ain't better than yours. All your doing is showing your a little fanboy. And therefore, I won't take either of you seriously. Lol


I think that if Mathews put some draw stops on a Chill - man that would be great. I know that not everyone likes a hard backwall but a lot do. The spongy on the backwall is one primary reason I went with a Faktor instead of a Chill or Chill R. My last three bows were a Z7, Helim, then Sniper XS. After the Helim and Sniper, I really got used to the draw stops and hard backwall. I really like the Elite Energy 32 as well. All three were great and would have been as pleased as heck with any of the three.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cdcj said:


> I think that if Mathews put some draw stops on a Chill - man that would be great. I know that not everyone likes a hard backwall but a lot do. The spongy on the backwall is one primary reason I went with a Faktor instead of a Chill or Chill R. My last three bows were a Z7, Helim, then Sniper XS. After the Helim and Sniper, I really got used to the draw stops and hard backwall. I really like the Elite Energy 32 as well. All three were great and would have been as pleased as heck with any of the three.


Cool man. Personally I have only shot draw stop bows as well and the chill r felt great to me. I wish everyone could speak about bows the way we are right now. That's the only way it needs to be discussed. Then you get idiots saying they are better then your brand, ect and then of course you defend yourself, then a long argument ensues.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> AND you want to justify paying 1400 for a bare bow. Lol a bare bow who's riser is either made in Italy or China. That's a fact, not a bash. Keep it up, you guys are real winners. Hahah


I'm starting to get embarrassed that I'm from the same County as this guy.

Yes, Carbon riser comes from Europe, so does BMW, Audi, Mercedes Benz, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Jaquar.......

Slap an advertised *IBO* speed of *"up to 342"* does not make the bow "shoot" 342.

Reality check: Mathews is known for virtually _never_ making their advertised IBO and Hoyt is know for _always_ meeting or *exceeding* there advertised *ATA* speed.

I thought you were getting off this site??? I guess you changed your mind.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

ProngHunter said:


> Never understood these threads. The ONLY ONLY ONLY way for you to decide which is better for you is to SHOOT THEM BOTH! Find a way to shoot the Hoyt.
> Closed


^^^^^ He speaks the truth!! 

NC


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

People push what they like and some are fanboys that can not see it any other way than the brand they shoot. You have to be able to sift through that on here sometimes. I have owned at least 6 brands over the years and shoot what fits me best.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some people never seem to stop the mines better because I said so. I think people should decide how much they can spend then go shoot a ton of bows in that price range and below. So many great bows out


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Ugh...seems to me some of you identify your self worth in the brands you use. Sad...

http://arstechnica.com/science/2011/08/users-treat-criticism-of-favorite-brands-as-threat-to-self-image/

If all you have ever shot are soft, spongy, Mathews cable stops then please pipe down about any other system. It really doesn't reflect on who you are if others don't like it out of experience.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Two posts back to back... Thought you didn't care???



goodoleboy11 said:


> AND you want to justify paying 1400 for a bare bow. Lol a bare bow who's riser is either made in Italy or China. That's a fact, not a bash. Keep it up, you guys are real winners. Hahah


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I don't care what is said about who does this and that and I know it has been said multiple times but all you can do is go see for yourself and visit a local pro shop and shoot whatever they have there and make the choice for yourselves. Sift through all of the nonsense and find what helps you but make the choice that works for you and not what is or isnt gonna satisfy the masses of AT.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Men debate about anything and everything over what's better, but I swear, nothing brings out the petulant boy like bows. It's like junior high in here.

Do what I did. Shoot a variety of bows, and see which one calls out to you at the shot. In 2006 it was the Hoyt Trykon over the Mathews Switchback and the Bowtech Allegiance; in 2011 it was the PSE Dream Season Evo over the Hoyt Maxxis 31 and the Bowtech Destroyer. Nobody's thumbs up or down on a bow should matter one whit to you, if you are looking for the right bow....for _you_.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> At spec draw length or actual measured draw length?


Exactly! I agree! Mathews ALWAYS pull at least 3/4" longer than spec draw length.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I shot the chill r last nite and can tell you the draw lengths are not the same as Hoyt. Could not believe the difference between the two. The dealer told me the run that way.So there is no way to compare speed unless you measure both.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> All your doing is showing your a little fanboy. And therefore, I won't take either of you seriously. Lol


Says the one with the Mathews avatar and who is:


goodoleboy11 said:


> sticking up for my brand


Sorry, but I couldn't resist pointing out the irony.

OP, shoot what you like. Try as many as you can and pick the one you like. I tried out Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Bear, Quest, and a Diamond before settling on my bow (couldn't find a left-handed PSE to try to save my life!). I still have it and love it, and while it will get very serious consideration when I'm ready for another bow, that isn't to say my next one will be the same. Very possibly, but not guaranteed.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

They are both great bows you really can't go wrong with either , I shot the chiller and the carbon spyder and the faktor today, I really liked the chillr it's very nice no vibe and was as quiet as the Hoyt . As said many times it's your money shoot them All , Then decide , don't let any one decide for you ! I liked the 33ata length and if the chill hits adv ibo they will sell a lot of bows !


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Hoyt vs. Mathews is the Superbowl of fanboy clashes.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Hoyt vs. Mathews is the Superbowl of fanboy clashes.


Line would be Mathews -9


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

thencprince1515 said:


> Line would be Mathews -9


Nah, it'd be even. Hoyt has some real talent when it comes to whiny fanboys.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

This is about right... Nice avatar dude! You need to PM me a full size of that one!



thencprince1515 said:


> Line would be Mathews -9


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


Chill r is not faster?


----------



## CB-sniper (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm far from the most experienced shooter here, but .02:

Full disclosure - I own a Z7 and a Creed today and am happy with both. I'm also a bit of a tech weenie and love toys / technology. This having been said I went and did some shooting of new bows today as I wanted to see what's out there and if lowly ME can tell any of the differences and how the might apply to how I hunt.

I shot the Carbon Spyder 30 & 34, the Faktor 30, Hoyt Carbon Element, Elite Energy 35, Prime Impact. 

My observations ... I'm not all that fond of the shorter bows primarily as the longer axle to axle bows all felt smoother and easier to draw at the same draw weight. I'm not expecting to do any hunting from a tree stand and haven't found that the length was a show stopper for me thus far .... so leaning towards the longer axle to axle length. I could swear the Element was lighter than the Carbon Spyder ...

Anyway, I had never shot the Elite or Prime bows before and honestly had sort of snobbishly ignored them as I'd always heard it was more of a two horse race between Hoyt & Matthews (Not trying to pick a fight just telling it as I had seen it in my mind). I found that the solid backwall of the Elite & Prime bows was awesome. I never really understood what the term meant until today and the difference was very distinct for me. The Hoyt's all felt a bit spongy when compared to the Prime / Elite. They got stiffer when cranked up to 70 lbs (everything else was tested at 65 lbs as the Elite was max'd out at 65 lbs) ... but still not as solid as the Elite or Prime - IMHO.

Big IMHO to all that follows:

The best grip is the Hoyt. I'm not in love with the Focus grip on my Creed, really didn't care for the grip on the Prime and the Elite was better than the Prime ... but can't say that I loved it.

The backwall felt the same on the Elite and the Prime, but the draw cycle on the Elite feels ultra smooth and all of a sudden it's at the wall smooth as butter. The Prime was close ... but not as good and I don't think the Hoyt's felt as smooth. I'd actually put the Hoyt inline with my personal take on the Creed which is good, but not as good as the Elite (again IMHO).

The Elite seemed quieter than the rest, but it's also heavier than the rest and these were of course w/o anything on the bows. I'm sure all are very similar when rigged to hunt.

The Spyder was far away the lightest. The Elite was the heaviest by close to a lb!

The Hoyt feels more top heavy, kinda like I am used to with my other bows. The Elite felt very dead in the hand and not at all top heavy, but then again it is a bit longer and a good bit heavier.

I'd really like to shoot the Faktor 34 side by side against the Elite and this seems like a closer comparison and also the Energy 32 as maybe I'd be OK with a shorter bow if it handles like the Energy 35, but shorter.

I went in expecting to be wow'd by Hoyt and while I wasn't disappointed, I was surprised that I think I liked the Elite from how it shoots the best of all ... but an extra lb is making me think hard ... but the extra $500 would make my wife's mind up! 

FWIW


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

dtwinam said:


> I'm far from the most experienced shooter here, but .02:
> 
> Full disclosure - I own a Z7 and a Creed today and am happy with both. I'm also a bit of a tech weenie and love toys / technology. This having been said I went and did some shooting of new bows today as I wanted to see what's out there and if lowly ME can tell any of the differences and how the might apply to how I hunt.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


This^^

Anyone that says the draw is smoother on the Hoyt is either a liar or hasn't shot the chillr. The cams on the hoyt suck imo compared to the chill. The hoyt cams come on IMMEDIATELY, and the valley still sucks. The chill feels like it's 7lbs less on the draw, and has the perfect valley. The chill is every bit as dead on the shot, and as quiet, as the carbon spyder. The chill also has 1/3rd of the limb deflection, and larger cams in general, so it holds like it's a 3" longer ata than the CST. The riser on the CST is awesome....just everything else they bolt to it is crap.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Ridley said:


> This^^
> 
> Anyone that says the draw is smoother on the Hoyt is either a liar or hasn't shot the chillr. The cams on the hoyt suck imo compared to the chill. The hoyt cams come on IMMEDIATELY, and the valley still sucks. The chill feels like it's 7lbs less on the draw, and has the perfect valley. The chill is every bit as dead on the shot, and as quiet, as the carbon spyder. The chill also has 1/3rd of the limb deflection, and larger cams in general, so it holds like it's a 3" longer ata than the CST. The riser on the CST is awesome....just everything else they bolt to it is crap.


You should shoot both because I felt just the opposite as this poster. The CST was faster using the same arrow and same measured draw length. CST was faster by 7 FPS. WAY deader on the shot and the wall was better.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

So your big conclusion was that bows with limb stops on the cams have a harder wall? Good find! You should write an article...



dtwinam said:


> I'm far from the most experienced shooter here, but .02:
> 
> Full disclosure - I own a Z7 and a Creed today and am happy with both. I'm also a bit of a tech weenie and love toys / technology. This having been said I went and did some shooting of new bows today as I wanted to see what's out there and if lowly ME can tell any of the differences and how the might apply to how I hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

*Chill R*

I shot the Chill R yesterday for a while and I was very unimpressed. It had absolutely no wall, complete mush at the back end. When I drew it back it was like I had went back in time to the late nineties. Fairly easy coming out of the hole and then a big hump leading to no wall. I could literally over draw the Chill a 1/4inch. Though those charactoristics were common on bows in 1998, it is amazing to see it in the year 2013. Not to mention the limb angle and riser length left over from the early 2000s, which of course made for a lot of vibration and hand shock, at least when compared to the Hoyt offereings both aluminum and carbon. I thought the Hoyt had a much more even and smooth draw curve especialy in the #3 cam (so I guess I'm that liar your talking about). As per the usual the Mathews was almost a half inch long on its draw length, and the therefore overated on its speed rating. All in all I was very dissapointed in the new Chill R, and that sucks because it was the first real bow they have built since the Switchback, and I was really kind of excited to shoot it. One bright spot was the grip, it was a vast improvement over the old Mathews 2x4 block they refused to change for the last 15 years. Bottom line the new Hoyt line up is in a league of its own, and Mathews once again doesn't really belong in this convesation for 2014. Maybe next year...:wink:


Ridley said:


> This^^
> 
> Anyone that says the draw is smoother on the Hoyt is either a liar or hasn't shot the chillr. The cams on the hoyt suck imo compared to the chill. The hoyt cams come on IMMEDIATELY, and the valley still sucks. The chill feels like it's 7lbs less on the draw, and has the perfect valley. The chill is every bit as dead on the shot, and as quiet, as the carbon spyder. The chill also has 1/3rd of the limb deflection, and larger cams in general, so it holds like it's a 3" longer ata than the CST. The riser on the CST is awesome....just everything else they bolt to it is crap.


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

go shoot both get the one that feels best there all good imo


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Yeah you pay 1400 for one and 900 for the other. Lol that's the only way they aren't in the same league. Plus the chill is faster. Don't let this guy or anyone else talk down the chill because I shot the Hoyt's and the chill and went home with the chill r ordered. Shot way better for me. Try them both and don't let anyone else make the decision for you, if they say something negative about one bow or the other then don't even listen to them. Too many haters


Say what you want, but I SERIOUSLY doubt that the Chill is going to be faster than the Carbon Spyder Turbo with the same setups... I shot Hoyts for several years, including last years Vector Turbo and this years Spyder Turbo... I haven't had a Hoyt YET that didn't exceed it's listed IBO speed. With the CST listing an IBO of 340, I'd be surprised if it doesn't beat that as well. The Chill R's IBO is only listed at "up to" 342, so there's not an ant hair's difference to begin with.
One of my hunting partners has a Chill... it's the only Mathews I've ever shot that I actually liked a little. But from what we've seen thus far, it will not meet it's IBO. Just because a bow manufacturer says a bow is faster, it's not always the case. I will agree with you that the best thing to do is go shoot them both and see which one fits and feels better to the SHOOTER... not what everyone else recommends.


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

Went and shot the ChillR and the Carbon Spyder 30 (Shop didnt have the turbo). Frankly the ChillR is a pretty *****in bow. Really liked the Carbon Spyder as well. Shop wont have a CS Turbo for quite a while unfortunately. 

Can anyone give me their perception on how different the CS 30 and CS Turbo are?

May go with the Hoyt just to try something new. Dont think I could go wrong with either bow.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Our Creed was faster than the ChillR, but not near as fast as the CT....not sure what this guy was talking about.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah... Hes a Veggg.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bulldog563 said:


> Went and shot the ChillR and the Carbon Spyder 30 (Shop didnt have the turbo). Frankly the ChillR is a pretty *****in bow. Really liked the Carbon Spyder as well. Shop wont have a CS Turbo for quite a while unfortunately.
> 
> Can anyone give me their perception on how different the CS 30 and CS Turbo are?
> 
> May go with the Hoyt just to try something new. Dont think I could go wrong with either bow.


The CST just draws a little smoother due to the increased ATA, and I think it balances better overall.


----------



## EK34 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a Spyder Turbo Ordered


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Good choice!


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've shot both, they're both really nice. Draw is close, speed is close. Major difference is obviously the Carbon riser, the wall, and the price difference. Carbon has a much better wall IMO, I hate the mush, some might like that, like the others have said and it's the cliche saying but it's true. Go shoot both, it's the only way to know.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed. The Chill has the worst wall I have felt on a bow in 10 years...


----------



## NEArcher (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandford98 said:


> haha is this guy serious? he is brand loyal to Mathews he is a hater on hoyt himself hes jealous his brand came out with 2 of the pretty much same bow with same cams because they had nothing on hoyt or pse or bear archery.... I am brand loyal to bear but I really liked the helim that Mathews had and the z7... that being said the carbon spyder turbo is amazing I went and shot it at my scheels I walked in there thinking the turbo would be louder and have more vibration but no it was just as quite as the carbon spyder and had no vibration ... some people say how much better does a 1400 dollar have to be to a 900 dollar bow to be worth it but ive found in archery (spot and stalk for me) you need the best you can get even if it is just a little bet better than the other bow and 500$ more its still worth it for me.. all the Mathews guys are die hards and no one knows why ... go shoot them yourself you will be happy with the carbon turbo


Wow go gobble on Cam's *** some more fan boy. Honestly I'm not going to sit here an tell you one is deffinitely better than the other, only you yourself can do that by going out and shooting both yourself. I will tell you the difference in price is based on materials. Carbon will always be more expensive than an aluminum bow. Plain and simple. Other than that on paper the two bows are extremely comparable to eachother. Carbon spyder turbo 33" brace height 6" weight 3.8 Chill R 33" ATA brace height 6 1/8" weight 3.95 so almost identical specs. You may nit pick the back wall a bit on the Chill R since the spyder has draw stops and the chill r doesnt but honestly go shoot a group with both and pick the one that feels best to you, each person is going to be different anyone else is just a f'ing fan boy.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

NEArcher said:


> Wow go gobble on Cam's *** some more fan boy. Honestly I'm not going to sit here an tell you one is deffinitely better than the other, only you yourself can do that by going out and shooting both yourself. I will tell you the difference in price is based on materials. Carbon will always be more expensive than an aluminum bow. Plain and simple. Other than that on paper the two bows are extremely comparable to eachother. Carbon spyder turbo 33" brace height 6" weight 3.8 Chill R 33" ATA brace height 6 1/8" weight 3.95 so almost identical specs. You may nit pick the back wall a bit on the Chill R since the spyder has draw stops and the chill r doesnt but honestly go shoot a group with both and pick the one that feels best to you, each person is going to be different anyone else is just a f'ing fan boy.


Hahaha yes!! Good God shoot em both and choose. I think it's obvious whos opinions are factual, and whos opinons are blatant fanboy.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm impartial - I owned a HeliM, Obsesson KM and Spyder 30 last year. I shot the Chill R, Carbon Spyder 30, Faktor 34 and Alloy on Saturday. I moved back and forth between bows looking for the subtle differences. They are all very nice bows and this ranking is obviously my opinion and the differences between 1 and 4 were very small 

1. Carbon Spyder - the new Z5 CAMs are the smoothest CAMS Hoyt has ever produced. Nice valley, balance, grip, dead on the shot, quiet...top notch
2. Alloy - If it was lighter it would be a toss up between the Alloy and CS. Great balance, stiff but smooth draw to solid backwall. Not much valley but enough to settle into the shot.
3. Factor 34 - Great bow, very smooth draw, easy draw. Machining and finish were a step behind the Alloy. Performance wise, it was a toss up.
4. Chill R - very close to the others, like the focus grip, smooth draw, backwall was OK, not spongy as some have said. This bow is quick and light.

Although I thought the CS was a slightly better bow, the CS was $1399 the Chill R was $899. If money is no issue the 2014 Hoyt carbon bows are going to be tough to beat. But, you could get the Chill R fully equipped with decent accessories for the cost of the Hoyt carbon line up.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

don't know where the hell you guys are buying your carbon hoyts, but both my shops are selling them for 1250...you guys need to look around for some better prices!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

To each their own I wish threads like this wouldn't even start sometime because they are really of no help. Instead of people posting in answer to the post saying. Well I shot this bow and this is how it felt to me everyone starts bashing even if they haven't shot the bows in question. The thread starter has the right to ask but it usually turns into a train wreck. Each person has to shoot each bow for theirselves and unless they are at max draw and max weight of that bow with the exact arrow weight who's to say which is faster. True Hoyt usally seems to be close to what they advertise but I've never shot or been around any Mathews and shot thru Chrono. To truly know which is better for you shoot it with the arrow you will be shooting and have it set up just for you and chrono it that is the only way to determine whats best for you and that is for you and only you because everyone is not the same. Peace Love and Happy Shooting to you..


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

NEArcher said:


> Wow go gobble on Cam's *** some more fan boy. Honestly I'm not going to sit here an tell you one is deffinitely better than the other, only you yourself can do that by going out and shooting both yourself. I will tell you the difference in price is based on materials. Carbon will always be more expensive than an aluminum bow. Plain and simple. Other than that on paper the two bows are extremely comparable to eachother. Carbon spyder turbo 33" brace height 6" weight 3.8 Chill R 33" ATA brace height 6 1/8" weight 3.95 so almost identical specs. You may nit pick the back wall a bit on the Chill R since the spyder has draw stops and the chill r doesnt but honestly go shoot a group with both and pick the one that feels best to you, each person is going to be different anyone else is just a f'ing fan boy.


helluva first post...he commented on Mathews several times here...and what does Cam have to do with this. I would like to see your narrow little ass say that to his face, yours would probably get smashed in. stupidity proven on your very first post...you are pretty good, you will fit in good here. sounds like you may be a fanboy yourself...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Hoyt vs. Mathews is the Superbowl of fanboy clashes.


Man no kidding! I shoot a Mathews and even I'm embarrassed by the direction of this thread. 

Seriously guys, go back and read what you're typing.....you'll be embarrassed as well. :sad:


----------



## NEArcher (Dec 10, 2013)

HOYT'n em! said:


> helluva first post...he commented on Mathews several times here...and what does Cam have to do with this. I would like to see your narrow little ass say that to his face, yours would probably get smashed in. stupidity proven on your very first post...you are pretty good, you will fit in good here. sounds like you may be a fanboy yourself...


You're going to knock me for it being my first post? Really? Nothing I said was partial to either bow so how I'm a fan boy I don't know. And his sentence about the price difference is exactly what cameron hanes says on his Carbon Spyder turbo review. The FACT of the matter is shoot what feels better to you.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Exactly! I agree! Mathews ALWAYS pull at least 3/4" longer than spec draw length.


if it fits you it doesn't matter what it says it is.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

bulldog563 said:


> Thanks everyone. Price difference isn't an issue for me. Just want the bow that shoots better with me on the string.
> 
> I will find a way to shoot the Hoyt but interested in people's opinions. Local shop has a 2014 Hoyt with the new cams in aluminum, just not the carbon. He also has the carbon 34 I think. Shooting both should give a decent idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...


Hi Tech Archery in Fullerton..............Look no further


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

to the OP, don't listen to these guys, most of this stuff they are showing their ignorance on is personnal preference stuff. Shoot them both and YOU will like one better than the other. That is the one you should buy.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

dwagaman said:


> Hi Tech Archery in Fullerton..............Look no further


Oh man, Fullerton. It's been a little while since I've been there. That's where my Dad is from. He grew up there in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Oh man, Fullerton. It's been a little while since I've been there. That's where my Dad is from. He grew up there in the 60s and 70s.


Joe Kim has built one of the best shops a person could find anywhere.....


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

dwagaman said:


> Joe Kim has built one of the best shops a person could find anywhere.....


I'll have to check it out the next time I go down there.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I got to say is if you have a Mathews bow that is 5 to 8 years old buy new stickers and you will have a 2014 bow lol ..


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

shooter74 said:


> Well I got to say is if you have a Mathews bow that is 5 to 8 years old buy new stickers and you will have a 2014 bow lol ..


Not quite


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

HOYT'n em! said:


> don't know where the hell you guys are buying your carbon hoyts, but both my shops are selling them for 1250...you guys need to look around for some better prices!


I don't know either my shop has them for 1200


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The truth is there is really no comparison between these two. The Hoyts are just on another level...


----------



## Ronnie bl (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm no bow expert but the factor and the cs shoot about the same I wanted to shoot the chill r but they didn't have one the bow shop says they have not sold one mathews and they are big shop they sold a lot in the past and you should shoot all the bows and see want you like , I wanted the cs but the price was too much so I got a factor maybe someday I will get cs


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The truth is there is really no comparison between these two. The Hoyts are just on another level...


Dude I'm sorry but I have to say it now.. You are one of the biggest hoyt fanboys I have ever seen.. Not trying to be confrontational just saying


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks pot... I'm the kettle...


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Thanks pot... I'm the kettle...


Again really not trying to be confrontational to each his own, but some of your comments are pretty ridiculous lol, have a good one elkman


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

And a Merrry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!



goodoleboy11 said:


> Again really not trying to be confrontational to each his own, but some of your comments are pretty ridiculous lol, have a good one elkman


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> And a Merrry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!


To you as well my friend! Haha that has to be the best mathews/hoyt discussion I've had on AT. We should be an example for everyone else LOL if I switch to hoyt next year which I am considering I will let you know


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You WILL NOT regret it... ;-)



goodoleboy11 said:


> To you as well my friend! Haha that has to be the best mathews/hoyt discussion I've had on AT. We should be an example for everyone else LOL if I switch to hoyt next year which I am considering I will let you know


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You WILL NOT regret it... ;-)


We shall see!


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm no fan boy but a lover of bows. 2013-2014 I'm shooting a Mathews because I like it, 2011-13 Prime and Elite, 2009-11 PSE, so on so on. Who cares what brand you shoot as long as you can shoot it well. For those saying the chill or ChillR don't reach their IBO , I say hooey ! Both mine have exceeded. I recently posted some speeds from a test I did on the Mathews brand specific forum. I've owned one Hoyt and I really wanted to like it but I didn't , so there not for me . But, there's a million people that will love it. There's a bow for everybody and umpteen manufactured to choose from. Find the one that fits and shoot it to your hearts content. But honestly quit bashing other brands, sounds like a bunch if kids fighting over Legos.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is a couple reviews... 

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 Review.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV93UgW5VEg

28.5" DL, 70# DW, 380 & 415 grain arrows, speed was 330 IBO on both arrows.

Mathews Chill R review.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5DopInXNs

29" DL, 70# DW, 435 & 385 grain arrows, speed was 361 IBO on the 435 grain arrow and 356 IBO on the 385 grain arrow.

Using the Backcountry Archery Calculator.....http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## BluNunn (Oct 9, 2012)

bulldog563 said:


> Thanks everyone. Price difference isn't an issue for me. Just want the bow that shoots better with me on the string.
> 
> I will find a way to shoot the Hoyt but interested in people's opinions. Local shop has a 2014 Hoyt with the new cams in aluminum, just not the carbon. He also has the carbon 34 I think. Shooting both should give a decent idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...


Performance Archery on Miramar Place sells a ton of Mathews and Hoyt. I can't believe they don't have both for you to try out. Great range, great people.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

(Catch us if you can) Has been changed to (Done been passed) and i liked Mathews


----------



## PWOODNC (Mar 6, 2005)

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> (Catch us if you can) Has been changed to (Done been passed) and i liked Mathews


Been said many times before, at least come up with something original.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

I will say if you don't shoot the new prime bows and the newer bowtech bows before you buy anything, you are a fool!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> (Catch us if you can) Has been changed to (Done been passed) and i liked Mathews


Seriously lol come up with something new. Congrats, you are one of the many d bag sheep on AT that use that term to hate on mathews


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Review of the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and the Mathews Chill R 

Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo Review.....

Cam's 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMvprB-qycg

27" DL, 80# DW, 420 grain arrow, 304 fps. = 341 IBO.

Mathews Chill R review.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5DopInXNs

29" DL, 70# DW, 435 grain arrows, 320 fps. = 361 IBO, 385 grain arrow, 330 fps = 356 IBO.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Review of the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and the Mathews Chill R
> 
> Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo Review.....
> 
> ...


Yeah I doubt that chill is shooting 20 fps faster than advertised or Matt would be marketing the pi$$ out of it!! Hot chrono all day.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

maxxis88 said:


> Yeah I doubt that chill is shooting 20 fps faster than advertised or Matt would be marketing the pi$$ out of it!! Hot chrono all day.


That's 14. And I agree with you the chrono was probably hot. But it is shooting over IBO in a couple instances I have seen or right at IBO.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I ordered the Carbon Spyder.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> That's 14. And I agree with you the chrono was probably hot. But it is shooting over IBO in a couple instances I have seen or right at IBO.


Was draw length spot on? Or long?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> Was draw length spot on? Or long?


I couldn't tell you that, me personally I have not tested the speeds yet, I'm thinking about going to my shop and doing it tomorrow when I order some arrows. I have heard/seen this from others on the internet. But I am a 29 inch draw and it fits me perfectly, I know that I am not longer than 29 inches and thats what I have shot any mathews with


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

And yet another!! Some things just don't change no matter how long your gone!!


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Shot Chill R today 29/71 356gr arrow through Chrony 326 fps. Rough measurement marking a nocked arrow at throat of grip at full draw + 1 3/4" was 29 3/8" DL.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

There had already been a thread about that reveiw saying the exact same thing. I'm not a fanboy I've owned Mathews, hoyt, and pse. I want to shoot the chillr but its gonna exceed ibo by 15 fps and I'm not expecting to. I just hope the back wall is better than the chill and from what I hear on here its not.


----------



## PWOODNC (Mar 6, 2005)

Roo223 said:


> There had already been a thread about that reveiw saying the exact same thing. I'm not a fanboy I've owned Mathews, hoyt, and pse. I want to shoot the chillr but its gonna exceed ibo by 15 fps and I'm not expecting to. I just hope the back wall is better than the chill and from what I hear on here its not.


I've shot two different chill r's and it felt like the back wall was firmer than my chill, not limb stop firm by no means but better than my chill. Asked the tech about it and he said maybe it was the longer ata and limb angles, I don't know but I could tell a difference.
I wonder if any one has noticed the same thing?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You did it smart then. If you had went the other way you would have waisted $900.00... ;-)



Lien2 said:


> I ordered the Carbon Spyder.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Then the Chill has NO WALL what so ever!



PWOODNC said:


> I've shot two different chill r's and it felt like the back wall was firmer than my chill, not limb stop firm by no means but better than my chill. Asked the tech about it and he said maybe it was the longer ata and limb angles, I don't know but I could tell a difference.
> I wonder if any one has noticed the same thing?


----------



## Hunt Fish Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

You will need to shoot both as only you can decide what bow is for you! I own Mathews, Hoyt and Elite. IMO the Hoyt has the best fit, finish and speed (Spyder 30). Mathews has the smoothest draw cycle but is the slowest. (Helim). Elite has the best valley and backwall (GT500). Each is good in its own way. I have shot both bows in question this year and would get the Sypder. If I was to buy only one bow. This is why you will need to decide for your self. I hope this helps.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish there was a modicon for a Yawn. I get so tired of these threads. Not from the OP asking the question but from the blatant lack of objectivity in most of the responses.

To the OP, go shoot both bows. You don't have to shoo them back to back to know which YOU like better. Don't base your purchase one what anyone else thinks. Both bows are top of the line bows. Both are quiet and shock free; not to mention accurate. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey big d-bag i own several Mathews get your head out of the Mathews kool aid jug. I said i liked them use to but they have not done anything i a while so b&&%$% me. NICE WAY OF SAYING THEY SUCK NOW.


goodoleboy11 said:


> Seriously lol come up with something new. Congrats, you are one of the many d bag sheep on AT that use that term to hate on mathews


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Wonderboy said:


> Imo.....they're not even in the same league. I have a Carbon Spyder Turbo on the way......


In what league are you talking about?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> Hey big d-bag i own several Mathews get your head out of the Mathews kool aid jug. I said i liked them use to but they have not done anything i a while so b&&%$% me. NICE WAY OF SAYING THEY SUCK NOW.


Hahah run along


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

You ppl are true idiots.. You say that everybody that shoots a mathews and likes it are fan boys.. Man you guys make me laugh. Listen to how you guys talk about Hoyt's and tell me your not fan boys.. Alright I'll lay it out there for ya. I make pretty good money there for I buy a lot of bows.. By a lot I mean 3-4 hi end bows a year. I've owned just about every flag ship bow from every company. If you'd like you can ask Dave at Seneca out post in Seneca pa, rt 66 sporting goods, higleys archery, and a few others. There all great, every one of them. To say that mathews is so far behind I would like to know how you figure. Just cause it's not carbon fiber.. I'll also tell you this I believe "MY" carbon spyder is not any better in any way than "MY" chill.. But hay what do I know I just own both of them. Oh I also have a bowtech carbon night that I love and everybody hated on, a creed xs desert on order. Sold my creed in May. Sold my spider 30 in April. I could go on and on. I loved them all. Now some of you tards are gonna call me a fibber. To you folks I don't care. My bow guys know who I am.


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

Also on another rant. What have hoyt, bowtech, elite, and all the other company's done that have flipped the archery seen on it's head. If your really paying attention to detail. Pse is one of the most innovative company's out there.. But wait you guys are all experts and know technologie in and out.. Give me a break. You folks need to get out and shoot more and spend less time on at talking crap about bows you never shot. And hating mathews for being a big company. Btw I counted my last petersons bowhunting issue and there was one more advertisement from Hoyt then mathews.. Hmmm. Btw I'm only on here because I'm at the rig working morning tour, and were stuck in the hole. I fully except that I'm gonna be kicked off of here. I kind of relish it. I don't wana be grouped in with most of you.. Notice I said most of you. Some of ya are prolly some pretty good guys. Btw when I I get off work at 5:30 I'll be hunting  toodles


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You know you don't HAVE TO click on them....Right? JS



goathollow said:


> I wish there was a modicon for a Yawn. I get so tired of these threads. Not from the OP asking the question but from the blatant lack of objectivity in most of the responses.
> 
> To the OP, go shoot both bows. You don't have to shoo them back to back to know which YOU like better. Don't base your purchase one what anyone else thinks. Both bows are top of the line bows. Both are quiet and shock free; not to mention accurate. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You know you don't HAVE TO click on them....Right? JS


I clicked with the hope of offering some help to a fellow archer. His question is valid and deserves an honest response. The part that is frustrating is not the valid question but rather all the poorly thought out fanboy responses.
To your point however, maybe I should just ignore the fanboys and help if I can.. In any case I should not whine about it.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jimbob211 said:


> You ppl are true idiots.. You say that everybody that shoots a mathews and likes it are fan boys.. Man you guys make me laugh. Listen to how you guys talk about Hoyt's and tell me your not fan boys.. Alright I'll lay it out there for ya. I make pretty good money there for I buy a lot of bows.. By a lot I mean 3-4 hi end bows a year. I've owned just about every flag ship bow from every company. If you'd like you can ask Dave at Seneca out post in Seneca pa, rt 66 sporting goods, higleys archery, and a few others. There all great, every one of them. To say that mathews is so far behind I would like to know how you figure. Just cause it's not carbon fiber.. I'll also tell you this I believe "MY" carbon spyder is not any better in any way than "MY" chill.. But hay what do I know I just own both of them. Oh I also have a bowtech carbon night that I love and everybody hated on, a creed xs desert on order. Sold my creed in May. Sold my spider 30 in April. I could go on and on. I loved them all. Now some of you tards are gonna call me a fibber. To you folks I don't care. My bow guys know who I am.


Well said jimbob. I shot mathews hoyt and prime yesterday and the chill r felt MUCH better in every aspect from the draw cycle to the hold to the release. The prime was a dead even tie to the chill r for the most part. The Hoyt's just didn't feel good to me. I think I would have liked the 34 or turbo better if I was able to shoot them. The hoyt 30 ATAs felt terrible to me. I'm really considering a prime for next year depends on what mathews and hoyt bring to the table. But hoyt did not impress me this year like the chill r and primes.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

WHY DO so many people on here get pissy with one another on oh its faster its not faster, its better its not better... does it really matter.


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sandford98 said:


> the chill isn't faster


How do you know... Eh em.. In my southern baptist preacher voice.. Chill r-263fps @27" 59 lbs 435 grn pile driver hunters.. Same set up Hoyt carbon spyder turbo... 259...


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

goathollow said:


> I wish there was a modicon for a Yawn. I get so tired of these threads. Not from the OP asking the question but from the blatant lack of objectivity in most of the responses.
> 
> To the OP, go shoot both bows. You don't have to shoo them back to back to know which YOU like better. Don't base your purchase one what anyone else thinks. Both bows are top of the line bows. Both are quiet and shock free; not to mention accurate. It's all a matter of personal preference.


x1000


----------



## Bucktalk (Jan 3, 2006)

Mathews is way overrated and they lie about there draw lengths hoyt all the way !!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Jimbob211 said:


> How do you know... Eh em.. In my southern baptist preacher voice.. Chill r-263fps @27" 59 lbs 435 grn pile driver hunters.. Same set up Hoyt carbon spyder turbo... 259...


Is that Chill R actually 27" draw length or about 1/2" to 3/4" longer?
Not attacking at all, just honestly want to know; because all the Mathews bows I have ever owned came in about 1/2" to 3/4" long on the draw.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Is that Chill R actually 27" draw length or about 1/2" to 3/4" longer?
> Not attacking at all, just honestly want to know; because all the Mathews bows I have ever owned came in about 1/2" to 3/4" long on the draw.


I understand you are not attacking or anything like the bucktalk fanboy but to say that mathews is 3/4 inch longer than normal is just false. MAYBE around 1/4 inch max. I'm a 29 and any mathews has been true to me and correct.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I understand you are not attacking or anything like the bucktalk fanboy but to say that mathews is 3/4 inch longer than normal is just false. MAYBE around 1/4 inch max. I'm a 29 and any mathews has been true to me and correct.


Just my experience with the Mathews bows I have owned and also checked all of them on a draw board.
Every single one of them, 1/2" long on the draw, and both the Z7 Xtremes I had were 3/4" long. 
All the bows were tuned so that string ran right through middle of timing hole on cam.
Perhaps now that they have the limb draw stop on many of their bows, the draw length is much closer, that could very well be.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Just my experience with the Mathews bows I have owned and also checked all of them on a draw board.
> Every single one of them, 1/2" long on the draw, and both the Z7 Xtremes I had were 3/4" long.
> All the bows were tuned so that string ran right through middle of timing hole on cam.
> Perhaps now that they have the limb draw stop on many of their bows, the draw length is much closer, that could very well be.


Now that I think about it, I think you are correct. With the bows without limb stops, it is very well possible maybe around 1/2 inch max. But my creed is dead on, helium was dead on, and the chill r maybe is slightly over 29 I haven't gotten exact numbers yet but it got me perfect.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

1/2" to 5/8" is not at all uncommon on some years and some bows with the Mathews brand...But ALL Mathews bows are long on draw length period.


goodoleboy11 said:


> I understand you are not attacking or anything like the bucktalk fanboy but to say that mathews is 3/4 inch longer than normal is just false. MAYBE around 1/4 inch max. I'm a 29 and any mathews has been true to me and correct.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Now that I think about it, I think you are correct. With the bows without limb stops, it is very well possible maybe around 1/2 inch max. But my creed is dead on, helium was dead on, and the chill r maybe is slightly over 29 I haven't gotten exact numbers yet but it got me perfect.


That makes more sense to me now. Limb stop would definitely make a difference. Also, glad you like your Chill R. I have heard good things about them. Sounds like a nice smooth bow.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> 1/2" to 5/8" is not at all uncommon on some years and some bows with the Mathews brand...


Elkman! What do you think of the carbon spyder turbo cable slapping issue? That's pretty disappointing that a 1400 dollar bow could possibly have an engineering defect causing this to happen. Thoughts?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> That makes more sense to me now. Limb stop would definitely make a difference. Also, glad you like your Chill R. I have heard good things about them. Sounds like a nice smooth bow.


Agreed, you made me think about the bows without stops! I didn't shoot any mathews before they started with the limb stops. Thanks buddy, it is definitely an impressive bow, try and shoot one if you get the chance.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Agreed, you made me think about the bows without stops! I didn't shoot any mathews before they started with the limb stops. Thanks buddy, it is definitely an impressive bow, try and shoot one if you get the chance.


I will. They have a bunch in at the shop about an hour away.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I will. They have a bunch in at the shop about an hour away.


Do you happen to know what colors? I'm still waiting for my black tactical, hoping to get it before January. I'll be jealous if your shop has em!


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

The actual draw length is 27" 1/4, on a draw board. Here's the catch. When chronoing these bows the chill r with it's softer back wall I got as high as 271 by pulling as hard as I could through the shot. But a relaxed shot averaged 263. My point of this post was to say there close no matter what. There both great bows, I sure can't say one is better than the other. I strongly believe that the average bow hunter would be happy with either. It's all about the shot guys, who cares the brand or if it's 5 fps faster or slower, .4 lbs lighter or heavier. It's about that one moment when everything comes together, all the practice, scouting, and effort come together. When your so excited your about to fall out of your stand from excitement. Just have fun and hunt, even if it's with a 20 yr old bow.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

There isn't one! LOL! Mine is tuned and running smooth with NO ISSUES! LOL! No dissapointment here! Took about 5 minutes to tune, all up the middle and level, and beating spec. by 4 fps....But if you want to be dissapointed in spending a TON of money on a bow, check out that MAAATHEWS so called "Safari"! LOL! What a joke!



goodoleboy11 said:


> Elkman! What do you think of the carbon spyder turbo cable slapping issue? That's pretty disappointing that a 1400 dollar bow could possibly have an engineering defect causing this to happen. Thoughts?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Do you happen to know what colors? I'm still waiting for my black tactical, hoping to get it before January. I'll be jealous if your shop has em!


Not sure about that.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

That has to be an ACCURACY NIGHTMARE! Can you imagine the ladder style groups 8 fps variations would create at 60 and 70? LOL! "Catch us if you can" Really?



Jimbob211 said:


> The actual draw length is 27" 1/4, on a draw board. Here's the catch. When chronoing these bows the chill r with it's softer back wall I got as high as 271 by pulling as hard as I could through the shot. But a relaxed shot averaged 263. My point of this post was to say there close no matter what. There both great bows, I sure can't say one is better than the other. I strongly believe that the average bow hunter would be happy with either. It's all about the shot guys, who cares the brand or if it's 5 fps faster or slower, .4 lbs lighter or heavier. It's about that one moment when everything comes together, all the practice, scouting, and effort come together. When your so excited your about to fall out of your stand from excitement. Just have fun and hunt, even if it's with a 20 yr old bow.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Jimbob211 said:


> The actual draw length is 27" 1/4, on a draw board. Here's the catch. When chronoing these bows the chill r with it's softer back wall I got as high as 271 by pulling as hard as I could through the shot. But a relaxed shot averaged 263. My point of this post was to say there close no matter what. *There both great bows, I sure can't say one is better than the other*. I strongly believe that the average bow hunter would be happy with either. It's all about the shot guys, who cares the brand or if it's 5 fps faster or slower, .4 lbs lighter or heavier. It's about that one moment when everything comes together, all the practice, scouting, and effort come together. When your so excited your about to fall out of your stand from excitement. Just have fun and hunt, even if it's with a 20 yr old bow.


Certainly agree with you. Both great bows. Thanks for the info on the Chill R.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> There isn't one! LOL! Mine is tuned and running smooth with NO ISSUES! LOL! No dissapointment here! Took about 5 minutes to tune, all up the middle and level, and beating spec. by 4 fps....But if you want to be dissapointed in spending a TON of money on a bow, check out that MAAATHEWS so called "Safari"! LOL! What a joke!


I'm seeing it's an issue for others LOL but hey now let's not have that attitude elkman! It's not a joke, but there's no way I would buy that bow either. The chill r has hit over its ibo by as much as 8 Fps that I've heard. But glad to hear your CST is shooting good, maybe that cable slapping issue was just one bad bow shipped out


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> That has to be an ACCURACY NIGHTMARE! Can you imagine the ladder style groups 8 fps variations would create at 60 and 70? LOL! "Catch us if you can" Really?


Ever shoot recurves or long bows.. It's all about the anker point and a consistent follow through.. Or just archery in general.. Doing the same thing over and over till you can't get it wrong.. Truthfully no tuning issues thus far


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I'm seeing it's an issue for others LOL but hey now let's not have that attitude elkman! It's not a joke, but there's no way I would buy that bow either. The chill r has hit over its ibo by as much as 8 Fps that I've heard. But glad to hear your CST is shooting good, maybe that cable slapping issue was just one bad bow shipped out


At spec draw length or 1/2" long?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> At spec draw length or 1/2" long?


You literally post this anytime I have talked about chill numbers. Run along.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> At spec draw length or 1/2" long?


I forgot to add, I have literally answered every time you post this, I have never seen any new mathews that is a half inch over draw length, so in the future if you ever ask this dumb question that has been answered to you numerous times, remember this. The max I have ever seen them is 1/4 inch long, my creed is dead on 29, the chill r I shot was also 29.


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I forgot to add, I have literally answered every time you post this, I have never seen any new mathews that is a half inch over draw length, so in the future if you ever ask this dumb question that has been answered to you numerous times, remember this. The max I have ever seen them is 1/4 inch long, my creed is dead on 29, the chill r I shot was also 29.


To add to this, I have owned quite a few Hoyt's that were over there draw length also.. Along with bowtech, elite and so on.. But when a mathews is a 1/4 or 1/2 over it's like omg call the Obama administration we have a national security issue. My buddy's cousin's girl friends brother has a mr5 that ran 3/8's long on the draw. That's why it was shooting a 363 Ibo


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jimbob211 said:


> To add to this, I have owned quite a few Hoyt's that were over there draw length also.. Along with bowtech, elite and so on.. But when a mathews is a 1/4 or 1/2 over it's like omg call the Obama administration we have a national security issue. My buddy's cousin's girl friends brother has a mr5 that ran 3/8's long on the draw. That's why it was shooting a 363 Ibo


I've seen this dude post this any time a chill is talked about exceeding ibo. He's a troll when it comes to that topic. But yeah every bow can be slightly over spec, it's pretty normal. The 3 mathews I have had experience with were at their correct DL. The chill r was slightly longer, so slight that I will say it's at spec.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I've seen this dude post this any time a chill is talked about exceeding ibo. He's a troll when it comes to that topic. But yeah every bow can be slightly over spec, it's pretty normal. The 3 mathews I have had experience with were at their correct DL. The chill r was slightly longer, so slight that I will say it's at spec.


Sorry for asking about this sensitive issue. I'm just trying to see the facts thru the smoke and mirrors of various fanboys, regardless of brand. So now I see that a ChillR exceeds IBO by up to 8 fps while being spot on in draw length. Thanks I will see if that is the standard or exception as more hit the market.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry for asking about his sensitive issue. I'm just trying to see the facts thru the smoke and mirrors of various fanboys, regardless of brand. So now I see that a ChillR exceeds IBO by up to 8 fps while being spot on in draw length. Thanks I will see if that is the standard or exception as more hit the market.


This is probably the 3rd time at least I've seen you ask that. If I wouldn't have answered you a couple times before, I wouldn't have said anything about it. You make yourself seem like your trying to imply that the speeds are due to it having a half inch longer DL than listed because I've seen you say it a few times before, which is false.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

5/8" long on draw ought to equal 8fps over... LOL! ;-0 jk



goodoleboy11 said:


> I'm seeing it's an issue for others LOL but hey now let's not have that attitude elkman! It's not a joke, but there's no way I would buy that bow either. The chill r has hit over its ibo by as much as 8 Fps that I've heard. But glad to hear your CST is shooting good, maybe that cable slapping issue was just one bad bow shipped out


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> 5/8" long on draw ought to equal 8fps over... LOL! ;-0 jk


Haha the one I shot was damn close to 29! It was at spec. But yes I know you like to jab when you can! Lol how's your season going


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ok...*









goodoleboy11 said:


> Haha the one I shot was damn close to 29! It was at spec. But yes I know you like to jab when you can! Lol how's your season going


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

[Q UOTE=THE ELKMAN;1068970123]
View attachment 1834108
[/QUOTE]
Nice job!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> At spec draw length or 1/2" long?


Chill R at my local shop measured 28 3/8 with a 28" mod.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I will add that I've set up a few ChillR's over the past couple weeks. Different draw lengths and weights, but all maxed out. All came in at 1/4" over. No better, no worse than any other brands I've set up. 

Threads like this are laughable. Archery is so subjective, no one can tell the OP which bow is better, only he can decide that. In regards to the bows asked about, I thought the DC on the ChillR was more consistent, FOR ME. It all comes down to personal preference. Both bows will get the job done. 

SCFox


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

SCFox said:


> I will add that I've set up a few ChillR's over the past couple weeks. Different draw lengths and weights, but all maxed out. All came in at 1/4" over. No better, no worse than any other brands I've set up.
> 
> Threads like this are laughable. Archery is so subjective, no one can tell the OP which bow is better, only he can decide that. In regards to the bows asked about, I thought the DC on the ChillR was more consistent, FOR ME. It all comes down to personal preference. Both bows will get the job done.
> 
> SCFox


Ding Ding Ding!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I also really liked the Chill r, if I don't like Bowtech's release I will buy a chill r.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

SCFox said:


> I will add that I've set up a few ChillR's over the past couple weeks. Different draw lengths and weights, but all maxed out. All came in at 1/4" over. No better, no worse than any other brands I've set up.
> 
> Threads like this are laughable. Archery is so subjective, no one can tell the OP which bow is better, only he can decide that. In regards to the bows asked about, I thought the DC on the ChillR was more consistent, FOR ME. It all comes down to personal preference. Both bows will get the job done.
> 
> SCFox


Precisely


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes I have shot both and own a turbo. 

No comparison turbo all day long


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

mccoppinb said:


> Yes I have shot both and own a turbo.
> 
> No comparison turbo all day long


Lol


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

I own both, comparable all day long


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

TheTracker said:


> OP get the carbon spyder everyone has made up their mind for you.


I agree.go spend your $1400 on a bow that everyone else says is better fit for you.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> View attachment 1834108


Looks like it's going pretty good nice bull


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Lol





Jimbob211 said:


> I own both, comparable all day long


Screw yall lol I meant contest


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Really ? Lol .$1,400 where the cable rub the riser?


mccoppinb said:


> Yes I have shot both and own a turbo.
> 
> No comparison turbo all day long


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

0nepin said:


> Really ? Lol .$1,400 where the cable rub the riser?


I know right. Didn't notice that right off hand. Heck that's why my xpedition gets fRont seat


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been told the xpedition is one fine bow.might be better than the CST even of it did not have the cable rubbing issue.


mccoppinb said:


> I know right. Didn't notice that right off hand. Heck that's why my xpedition gets fRont seat


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

0nepin said:


> I have been told the xpedition is one fine bow.might be better than the CST even of it did not have the cable rubbing issue.


Its a better bow all around.

Quieter
More dead
Solid back wall
Just as fast

I mean...


I've been considering selling it and buying the eccentric or a full throttle


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah my $$$$ is going for a ft but I very intrigued by the expedition.


mccoppinb said:


> Its a better bow all around.
> 
> Quieter
> More dead
> ...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

0nepin said:


> Yeah my $$$$ is going for a ft but I very intrigued by the expedition.


Have you shot it yet


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! I was truly blessed to get that bull...



Roo223 said:


> Looks like it's going pretty good nice bull


----------



## Pirates1881 (Dec 27, 2013)

I liked the Carbon Spyder the best. Of all the 2014 bows I've shot I like the new Hoyts and the DNA-SP the best.


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

BluNunn said:


> Performance Archery on Miramar Place sells a ton of Mathews and Hoyt. I can't believe they don't have both for you to try out. Great range, great people.


Yeah, Performance Archery has been my go to shop for years. Unfortunately he didn't have a CST in stock. I put one on order though and he has orders for at least 3 more. Looking forward to it! Been a Mathews shooter for 8-10 years so decided to try something new.


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Sidenote*

am trying to get my setup squared away. It's a 70/28" #2 cam, blackout. May buy a set of 80lb limbs as have a brown bear hunt fall 2015

For a sight I am leaning towards the HHA DS 5519 or boss/tommy hog
For a stab thinking either Doinker Dish or B Stinger
Rest either a Hamskea or maybe trophy taker smack down pro (both full containment and limb driven)

Custom threads down the road or if the stockers suck. 

What 5 arrow quiver would clear the one pin sight adjustment and still be pretty tight to the riser?

Any other comments on setup?

Thanks.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

First: You don't need 80# limbs for anything on this continent. And as far as a one pin I would get the new Black Gold Ascent sight. The Spot Hogg stuff is to gimicky and heavy for serious hunting. As far as rest I would go cable driven with the new Trophy Taker Smackdown! The Tightspot quivers are the best on the planet. ACC Pro Hunters to top it off and you WILL be deadly. All simple straight froward gear made to not fail in hunting situations when it counts. Now all you have to do is get/make the shot!


----------



## Big Sarge (Dec 15, 2013)

I shot the chill and the cs back to back and ordered a cs turbo. The chill seemed to have or actually didnt seem to but did have much more vibration after the shot. I have owned PSE, Hoyt, Parker, and Bowtech. Im not brand loyal haha. You should shoot all of them and buy what you like. Any and all make decent bows, but I really liked the way the Hoyt felt when I shot it.


----------



## muleyslayer0 (Dec 25, 2013)

I"m the new guy here but not new to bow hunting. I've had the same bow for 16 years(mathews fx). It was the meat and potatoes bow back then. I shot allot of bows the last 5 years looking for one that was worth the money being asked for it and this year I finally bought a Chill R. I loved the carbon Hoyt but for the price i wasnt getting anything more, maybe its because I"m not a pro, but anyone thinking they can shoot a bow 5 times and think they know everything about it must be better than me. too much brand loyalty! I think their both awesome bows and buy what YOU like NOT what anyone here likes. And for the Hoyt guys saying Mathews brought out 2 of the same bows......the Faktor is the old Spyder and the the Spyder is now Carbon???? seems the same to me. theres only so much technology out there. not trying to slam anyone but brand loyalty shows its ugly face here allot.


----------



## Cyclopscsmith (Dec 23, 2013)

*Think about what is going on with the bow*



THE ELKMAN said:


> I shot the Chill R yesterday for a while and I was very unimpressed. It had absolutely no wall, complete mush at the back end. When I drew it back it was like I had went back in time to the late nineties. Fairly easy coming out of the hole and then a big hump leading to no wall. I could literally over draw the Chill a 1/4inch. Though those charactoristics were common on bows in 1998, it is amazing to see it in the year 2013. Not to mention the limb angle and riser length left over from the early 2000s, which of course made for a lot of vibration and hand shock, at least when compared to the Hoyt offereings both aluminum and carbon. I thought the Hoyt had a much more even and smooth draw curve especialy in the #3 cam (so I guess I'm that liar your talking about). As per the usual the Mathews was almost a half inch long on its draw length, and the therefore overated on its speed rating. All in all I was very dissapointed in the new Chill R, and that sucks because it was the first real bow they have built since the Switchback, and I was really kind of excited to shoot it. One bright spot was the grip, it was a vast improvement over the old Mathews 2x4 block they refused to change for the last 15 years. Bottom line the new Hoyt line up is in a league of its own, and Mathews once again doesn't really belong in this convesation for 2014. Maybe next year...:wink:


If you have a duel cam that takes you back in time, talk to the shop that set it up. Cams are out of sync.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

There are NO STOPS on the Chill R gomer! That might be the problem... LOL! Good idea on timing the bow though! Would have NEVER thought of that! LMAO!



Cyclopscsmith said:


> If you have a duel cam that takes you back in time, talk to the shop that set it up. Cams are out of sync.


----------



## tiree281 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't speak for anyone else but what I can do is tell you about my cst it's 29 1/2 in at 70 lbs iam shooting a vap 350 cut too 29 oal with 100gr head and iam getting 301 max weight for arrow and head is 378 gr don't know what chill is doing


----------



## tiree281 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't speak for anyone else but what I can do is tell you about my cst it's 29 1/2 in at 70 lbs iam shooting a vap 350 cut too 29 oal with 100gr head total weight of arrow and head was 378gr an Iam getting 301 have not shot the Chill R but I also shot a bowtech insanity clp and was shooting injection 350 ant a total weight of 419gr and was only getting 289fpr


----------



## tiree281 (Mar 16, 2014)

My cst is shooting 301fps with vap 350 arrows cut to 29in with 100gr head total weight 378 and grouping well cant speek for chill r but I also have a bowtech insanity cpl and the way Ide compare it like driving a vet or a catty only will give you comford while the other speed but my insanity Iam shooting injections total weight of 418 and getting 298fps


----------



## runnningonempty (Dec 17, 2013)

I have heard the term it's a Chevy Ford thing when comparing bows on more than one occasion. I can relate to that drag racing for over 25 yrs...But This is not even a Chevy ford mopar thing..This Sounds like the Ricer boys arguing in the pits at the drag strip.


----------



## runnningonempty (Dec 17, 2013)

Jimbob211 said:


> I own both, comparable all day long[/QUOTE
> 
> This is the answer I would leave here with while on my way to the shop to shoot them both.No comparison or not even in the same league is not an answer.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love my CST! If I am willing to spend $900 twice a year then I definately don't mind $1299.00 once. The CST does it for me for this year!


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Both bows shoot lights out. Can't go wrong with either


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

And the Beat goes on:cheers::nono:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Mathews must have realized how bad the Chill sucked, because they are now shipping the Chill X with draw stops!!! LOL!


----------



## runnningonempty (Dec 17, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews must have realized how bad the Chill sucked, because they are now shipping the Chill X with draw stops!!! LOL!



YEA!..Everyone that has those junk bows should throw them away and buy a Hoyt!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews must have realized how bad the Chill sucked, because they are now shipping the Chill X with draw stops!!! LOL!


Your a loser, The chill is a fantastic bow.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I've shot both and really wasn't that impressed by the Hoyt carbon bows. Especially for that price. IMO, the ChillR is one of the best bows of the year. If I were to get a Hoyt, it'd be the Faktor 34. That bow is amazing.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, if your engineers can't figure out that a bow needs draw stops in the year 2014... You get what you deserve when it comes to reviews and opinions...



TheTracker said:


> Your a loser, The chill is a fantastic bow.


----------



## modernwarfare3 (Sep 10, 2012)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Hoyt vs. Mathews is the Superbowl of fanboy clashes.


LOL!!! love it!!!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

And Bowtech fanboys are the refs. Making BS calls trying to ruin the game because they are grumpy. Jk jk, don't wig out.


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

I shot both bows yesterday. The Carbon spyder turbo 65# set at 60# 29" draw and a Chill R 60# set at 60# 29" draw using a carbon express red 27.5' at 384 gr. Shot 5 shots with each bow using the same arrow. 5 shot average for the turbo was 301 and Chill r 297. IMO the draw on the turbo is better. The one thing I did like about the Chill r is once at full draw it feels as thought you can sit or stand there and hold that bow for ever.
Oh and just to let you know I own and shoot an RPM 360. Shooting with the above spec's the RPM was at 311 fps


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The new turbo will kill those numbers...


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I have also owned both and I am the opposite from most others it seems. I have owned 9 Hoyts since 1996 and the Chill R was my very first Mathews. My Carbon Spyder was out of time when it came out of the box and was a nothing but a headache from the get go as most of the Hoyts I have owned in the past have been. I hate to admit it but I have obviously been guilty of drinking the Hoyt kool aid for too many years, Carbon Spyder had a valley that if you crept 1/16'' it was going, vibration and hand shock like crazy and before all you Hoyt groupies start crying that it was out of tune blah blah...it was perfectly tuned and timed even though it took 10 x longer than any other bow I have had. I have never been a Mathews fan but after being so disgusted with Hoyt I shot the Chill R with rok mods, after the first shot, I knew it was going home with me. Smoother, quieter, better valley, solid back wall, tuned and timed perfectly out of the box, put a QAD on it and had a bullethole on the first shot ( which took half a day to do with the Hoyt )and oh yeah it was also $ 500 cheaper. THe Chill R has been a great bow and I hate to say it but it has been hands down better than any of the 9 Hoyts I have ever owned. I can certainly see myself buying another Mathews, but I dont think I will ever own another Hoyt, the most over rated bow on the planet imo and thats after being a loyal supporter of them for going on 20 years.


----------



## Dooclaw (Oct 14, 2020)

This one time at bandcamp


----------

